# oil filter cartridge drain valve for 2.0 Turbo



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

I changed the oil on my wife's Passat 2.0 yesterday. This is my first time under this car...I wasn't sure what the valve under the screw top was for so I didn't use it. I did depress it after removing the cartridge and assumed







that proper oil pressure would pop it back out since I could not get it to pop out.
Do I need to drain the oil and start over?
Thanks


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: oil filter cartridge drain valve for 2.0 Turbo (meb58)*

The little orange drain can be drained by pushing it to the side before unscrewing the filter canister. Afterwards, just push it back towards the center and it will 'pop' into place. 
If you look at it now and it is in the center and it has resistance to you pushing it to the side, it has popped back into place. If, when you unscrew the cover over the orange nipple, you get 1 quart of oil in your lap, it has not popped back into place.


_Modified by saaber2 at 8:47 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

When I re-installed the filter I tried with my thumb to push up on the orange valve but it would not pop back down. From your suggestion I assume I have to apply a little sideways motion rather than push striaght up?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (meb58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meb58* »_When I re-installed the filter I tried with my thumb to push up on the orange valve but it would not pop back down. From your suggestion I assume I have to apply a little sideways motion rather than push striaght up?

Correct, I've found that a 4mm allen wrench fits into the the tip of the stopper and allows you to easily guide it back into place. Do *NOT* drive the prior to fixing this.


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

So slip the 4mm allen key in and 'hook' the valve closed...?
I told my wife not to drive the car...where is she? Driving the car...


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (meb58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meb58* »_So slip the 4mm allen key in and 'hook' the valve closed...?

yup

_Quote, originally posted by *meb58* »_I told my wife not to drive the car...where is she? Driving the car...

Not good. Without that valve properly seated, there is no guarantee oil isn't pouring out of there.


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

She is home and my number one son checked the car...no leaks and the oil level is good.
I'm still taking it off to make sure it is closed.
Thank you for your advice!


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (meb58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meb58* »_She is home and my number one son checked the car...no leaks and the oil level is good.
I'm still taking it off to make sure it is closed.
Thank you for your advice!

you don't need to take the canister off to pop it back into place... if it is not leaking, then it is sealed up just fine. 
is the rain tray off the bottom of your car when your son checked it? cause if its on, then it can hold quite a bit of oil before you start seeing any signs of a leak. make sure you take the rain tray off and inspect the car thoroughly...


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

I was very specific about the rain tray...he looked from above, then jacked the front end up and reached in and around the rain tray. I'll know is a few hours...the car is parked.
I love my honey, but "don't drive the car or it might blow the engine" ought to send a message that goes straight to the bank account. Funny.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_
you don't need to take the canister off to pop it back into place... if it is not leaking, then it is sealed up just fine. 


Not necessarily, the screw on cap could be holding a decent seal, at least temporarily. Though it sounds like the OP has it under control.


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

By 7pm tonight I should be able to drink that beer!
Interesting related side note...this car hasn't burned a spec of oil in 9,200 miles...I've been keeping an eye on oil concumption after reading stories in VWvortex.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (meb58)*

Interesting, what was your break in procedure like? easy, moderate, hard? When did you change out factory fill?, What kind of oil u running? What color is your refrigerator? (kidding)


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

Refridge is stainless...but does stain. i'll get on that when I have more time. - Ha
I actually had to re-teach my wife how to break-in a car. This is our first turbo car and we bought it in December - cold! I won't bore you with the actually procedure, unless you like, but we both still follow it while the engine is cold; transmission in D, not Sport, lightly letting up on the throttle as the cold engine tries to switch to the next gear. This keeps revs low. In winter it idels for a few minutes before being driven.
Oil was changed by the dealer at 3,800 miles and then by me at 9,200. The dealer used what ever they use...
The car has 9,200 miles on it after 18 months of driving...this may point to oil usage...?
I drained the oil and the orange valve was shut...but I also used the wrong oil. I use Mobil 1 5W30 SH in my Mini and thought this would be fine. Changed it to 0W40 VW approved yesterday after checking the cartridge valve.
EDIT: sorry, you did ask how the break-in was. I would say easy around town driving but I took the car to work a couple of times to put some highway miles on it - an hour in each direction at 60-65mph. Gernerally an easy mix of mostly around town and some highway miles.
Apologies for so many edits

_Modified by meb58 at 5:01 AM 6-23-2009_

_Modified by meb58 at 5:03 AM 6-23-2009_

_Modified by meb58 at 5:04 AM 6-23-2009_


_Modified by meb58 at 5:15 AM 6-23-2009_


----------



## Hornet49 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: oil filter cartridge drain valve for 2.0 Turbo (meb58)*

There is a special tool available from ECS tuning that screws into the bottom of the cartridge that pushes up on the nipple and lets the oil in the cartridge drain out...that way when you remove the cartridge you won't get oil all over you...when you remove the tool the nipple will reseal itself...actually keeps me clean when changing my oil...


----------

